# Mat Who????



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

Well my personal thought is why does every body think that mathews is on top of the industry when all their bows are so over priced that after you buy one and go to trade it in in a year or two it still lost half of it's value If they were so darn good they would be selling for a lot more used then they are. I might as well buy a 400 dollar bow and shoot it and only loose 200 when I trade for a new one instead of buying a 700 plus dollar bow and then maybe get 400 if I leave the extras on it when I trade it in .
To me a mathews is no better or no worse than any other bow out their they just are all the rage and the keep up with the Jonse's bow Don't follow the herd buy what Y O U like be it a Bear a PSE or a Dartin 
Mathews to rich for my blood


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*Dead Horse*

Couple more kicks and maybe this dead horse will stop moving!!


----------



## papabear (Jul 15, 2003)

DLE - you know dead-horses never stop moving or spitting when something needs to be conversed on!


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*Whack Master*

You are right when you say that Mathews is no better then any other bow, but I have to disagree as far as the resale value of most any bow in todays market. buy a new bow and sell it without ever firing one arrow through it. You already lost 25 to 35 %. Now shoot a few arrows and see what it's worth now. The first thing you'll hear is about not having a warrantee. the one thing I know about after selling several bows is that no matter what brand it is your going to lose lots by selling it.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

In the name of the Father and of the Son I command you to stop beating this horse.........


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

COMPLETELY,...TOTALLY,...POOR taste,...

not even humerous,... and I'm not Catholic,...but Protestant Christian.


bowtinkerer


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*NOT FUNNY??*

what gives I think it is real funny and I"M catholic after all he is just a man like you and me


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

*POOR TASTE*

I WAS REFERRING TO THE INVOCATION ....NOT REFERRING TO THE GUY IN ROBES.....

bowtinkerer


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Why is it whenever anything religious turns up people suddenly lose their sense of humour?


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't,
Think most religion is so funny that it's on the border of being ridiculous
Especially the hypocrasy is very amusing.
Regards,
Harald


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*good luck*

Good luck Herald your going to need it some day!!!!!


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

I'm Catholic and I am ROFLMAO right now...Good one...Pro1


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: good luck*



x-ring-1 said:


> *Good luck Herald your going to need it some day!!!!! *


yes, all of us non christian folk are going to hell, with all of the other animals, plants and gaseous substances on this planet the proceed and receed.

The photo and reference was amusing.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Good luck*

APD--Good luck to you as well,you will need it someday too!!!!!


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

MerlinAPexDylan,
This guy must know something that we don't !

Well good luck to you and with your shooting too X-ring
(sincerely meant) You are off course entitlet to your opinon
in spiritual matters as I hope I can be. No hard feelings?
Hope we haven't bottered to many others with this posting 
that really should be more arhery related.

Regards,
Harald


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

x-ring-1.

Do not tell me about the luck I need. When it comes to spiritual matters I am a very spiritual human being. I just don't believe in a religion taken out of context.

1.A god persay, wouldn't think it right for a country to use their religion as a means for invading another country and killing, whether that killing is of innocent civilians or other soldiers.

2. My right as a person with freedom, is to choose to follow a religion or not. I will not need luck if it comes to heaven or hell. 
I will not read the bible or be apart of a christian congregation if I choose not to be. 

3. Buddah was enlightened enough to realise that with life and energy, there is a begining and an end, not matter how infinite we believe it to be. I am not planning for my death, I am living in the now and planning for my life ahead. The now is all we have, as life is a fleeting thing.

4. If you are going to challenge me or others with such comments. Please refrain to using the Soap box. Where your comments are ment to be. 

Good day and Enjoy your religion. 
Dylan


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

*MerlinApexDylan*

MY buddhist friend,

Freedom OF religion is one of,... if not the most important of tenets this country of ours is founded upon--USA--

You are free in CANADA ...I assume,...to worship as you see fit,...more power to you,

AGREED these topics should be kept in the "Soap Box Discussion" forum,...but Matt/PA saw fit to show his sense of humor here...direct your comments his way,...
You may worship buddha,...I will continue to worship JESUS the CHRIST and GOD and CREATOR of all this beautiful wilderness that we all thankfully hunt and fish in,...and I hope with enough gratitude to be respecting of the land and its resources.

GOD is alive and well we praise HIM!!!
BUT,...lets play with what HE has given us and talk about the hunt, the archery, the bows again,...

HEY,...I've got an idea LET'S TALK ABOUT MATT MCPHERSON!!!

bowtinkerer


----------



## runawaysXs (Oct 13, 2002)

I am glad god made someone smart enof to make a bow LOL


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Too Funny, Matt!*

I agree with Pro 1.
I'm ROTFLMAO too!  


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

BTW, anyone know how many tournaments the Pope has won with that bow ?  
Still LMAO  


Sag.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*YIKES*

It wasn't my intention to start a "Holy War"! 

I'm Catholic myself, and am secure enough in my faith to believe that God created humor for a reason. 
Do I really think that I'm going to Hell because the Pope likes to shoot an MQ-1? Come on.

I'm not going to get into a religious battle here.......I was just hoping to make a few people smile with this whole Mathews VS. Everybody nonsense that has been going on forever.
If I'm doomed to an eternity of fire and brimstone for trying to give someone a laugh, boy I pity someone who is truly evil!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Matt,

Don't sweat it, bud.
That's the best laugh I've had in weeks. 
Thanks!


Sag.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Ahhh, the subject is back to the subject. Excellent.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

> Mathews to rich for my blood


Great, keep your cheap junk bows then, I'll have my top of the line Hoyt over a $400US bow anyday of the week. 
If Mathews made a bow that suited me I'ld have no problem paying the big bucks for one. You get what you pay for. 


<boot> take that Mr Ed!


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

here we go again another useless Mathews bashing.


----------



## Low_E (Sep 15, 2003)

Harald said:


> *I don't,
> Think most religion is so funny that it's on the border of being ridiculous
> Especially the hypocrasy is very amusing.
> Regards,
> Harald *


  
amen to that


----------



## Low_E (Sep 15, 2003)

and now on topic:
about prices: 
overhere, by my experience, Mathews si less expensive then Hoyt.
In fact Hoyt are about the most expensive bows we can buy overhere.

How's that possible?

and overhere too: once a bow has shot an arrow: its value wil drop significantly.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*Mathews never at top!*

I don't think Mathews is or ever has been at "the top of the industry"! Talking in $ amounts, lets see Mathews is.... Mathews and the Zebra and Tiger strings. Then there is the other company that has........ Hoyt, Reflex, Seneca, Easton, Beeman and True Flight. Who do you think makes more $ in the industry? I bet they make more off Arrows than Mathews does all together! P.S. the pic was funny.


----------



## hayabusa (Sep 9, 2003)

The prices for Mathews and Hoyt bows are pretty much the same here. As for resale the Mathews seem to have an edge. They are faster off the shelf(second hand). The recently concluded Asian Archery Grand Prix saw a 2 to 1 ratio(Mathews to Hoyt) in the winning team events and the gold for individual event was a Mathews shooter.
I am new to the forum and am astounded and tickled as well by these threads.
IMHO just shoot what you want  
happy shooting


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Poor Resale Values ?*

Has anyone bought a new car in the past 5 years ?

My current 2000 SW2 cost 25,000.00 new ( canadian coin ) 
and it's not worth !0,000.00 today - Matt's not the one who started this trend - HENRY FORD DID !!

Love those dead horse kickers - and theres no way i'd shoot against the Pope - you know that divine intervention thing and all.

Can't we all let this go - the A.T.A. show is only a couple of months away, and then we'll really see who's King of the Castle !!


----------



## Low_E (Sep 15, 2003)

WHat is the ATA-show?

(a curious european)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: ATA Show*

The ATA show is the archery industries yearly trade show.
All manufacturers there display their new product for all international dealers and wholesalers, hoping that we'll buy.
The ATA is the former AMO.


----------



## wrongpin (May 22, 2003)

If you think mathews resale is bad check E-bay and compare a 2002 mathews legacy against a 2002 cybertec you might be disapointed or try a 2000 q2 against a 2000 havoc you might retract your statement infact it would appear that no manufacturer has a higher resale value than mathews


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*the point*

My point was why would you want to lose half of 750 bucks when their is one heck of alot of bows out their for 400 to 500 bucks and they will kill a deer just as dead as a mathews and you didn't brake the bank doing it IE 200 to300 for other hunting stuff and no wife chewing on your behind and who cares if he is shooting a mathews any way just out shoot him and it can be done


----------

